# De Rosa with full mudguards ?



## colint (Feb 27, 2007)

Has there ever been a De ROsa frame which had bossed to take mudguards ?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

Not to my knowledge.
However, I used to run a Colnago Super as a commuter bike with full fenders , rack and light panniers by using plastic-coated stainless P-clamps near the dropouts as attachment points/eyelets. Worked well.


----------

